# Pregnant feral



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have been asked to take in a pregnant feral. I have no experience with pregnant ferals so I was hoping for advice or stories from anyone who has. 
I am just worried that she wouldn't let me handle the kittens. If I have her in a cage I am not sure how I will get her back in the carrier when needed. I don't know what her personality is like and I am sure they are all somewhat different. I also read the sad story on here about the mom eating the kittens. Thanks for any help or stories.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Take her in and assess her personality. If she will let you handle her at all, I would say to go ahead and let her have the babies if your home is low-key/quiet. If she is nervous about being handled herself, I would have to recommend aborting the litter by spay and focusing on taming her.
It was me who posted about my friend's experience with the feral mamma who killed her litter. I wonder if that mamma had been friendlier with people if she could have tolerated the stresses.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would like to see you win over the feral mother and allow her to have her kittens before she's spayed. Many of the members who frequent this forum have won over ferals, and actually tamed ferals. It's worth a try. I couldn't bear to kill unborn kittens. 

There are several sites listed at the top of this page that will be of help to you. One is called, "Taming Ferals." I wish you the best! Please keep us informed.


----------

